

Show HN: Slurv – Reinventing the messaging app for fantasy sports - ebeimfohr

Slurv is reinventing the messaging app for fantasy sports.  Chat with fellow fantasy players worldwide at the &quot;Tailgate&quot;, a public environment where you can find or start discussion threads on any topic of your choice.  Set up your private fantasy league in Slurv and start talking trash or discussing potential trades with other owners.  Within both the Tailgate and your private league, instantly integrate your favorite news sources and twitter feeds to stay on top of the latest sports news and a step ahead of your competition.  With Slurv, win your fantasy league and let your talking do the talking.
======
ebeimfohr
Check out Slurv at [http://slurv.com](http://slurv.com)!

